# New to spraying



## Mister (Apr 15, 2008)

I have always worked on the site using a sprayer for my old boss. Now that I have bought a sprayer (Graco 490 st) I am trying to figure out what tips are proper for what usage. I am looking to paint some latex just on some chairs around the house to test things out. What size tip should I be getting? Any other advice about sprayers would be great. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Download this file from Graco. It is 8 pages about tips and selection. Hope it helps. 

http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/303227/$file/303227A.pdf

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mister (Apr 15, 2008)

awesome that helps out! I bought the right tip i just had the orange tip protector instead if the blue one. So it didnt fit.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

My 3 favorites are 311, 417, and 625. It's a good sampling.

PB


----------

